# captions on by default in Amazon app?



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there a way to enable closed captions by default in the Amazon app? It's driving me crazy. I can only seem to get them enabled for one episode.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I complained about this to Amazon.

This is my report:


> Other info:closed captions keep getting turned off
> Commentslease provide the following information to help us to answer your question:
> 1. Device type (e.g. Amazon Fire HDX, Xbox One, PC): TiVo Roamio Pro
> 
> ...


This was their reply:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your concern with us.
> 
> ...


So when I submit a report to TiVo, are they going to tell me to contact Amazon? I'll find out soon enough, I guess.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Of course. This was TiVo's response.



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely address this with you. We apologize for the frustration with that. We could only setup the TiVo box itself to have that on all the time using the menu path below. From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Display > Closed Captioning. Amazon may just require you to activate it every show.


At this point, I believe TiVo on this. The problem is within the app, so now we're back to "who's responsible for it?". It's gotta be Amazon.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Properly run companies should pass feature requests and bugs from support to the development teams. I don't know how Tivo or Amazon handles it.

The FCC has started oversight of OTT captions, and this is pretty close. If you want you can start a complaint:
https://www.fcc.gov/guides/captioning-internet-video-programming

To me, there's a deeper question about what's the right behavior when launching from Tivo's UI, should the captioning follow the Tivo's CC setting, or should it follow the apps setting.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

bbrown9 said:


> Of course. This was TiVo's response.
> 
> At this point, I believe TiVo on this. The problem is within the app, so now we're back to "who's responsible for it?". It's gotta be Amazon.


This is a setting you have to change once the video begins. If you hit the select button or the play button when the video starts to play you will see the button to toggle CC on or off. 
I believe if you turn CC on it stays on until you turn it off. I just started watching the Sopranos this week and I had to toggle CC off when the 1st episode began. I did not have to touch the settings for the next episodes I watched.

Here is the Amazon help page for CC when using Amazon Prime:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201480600

There is also a settings page that you can access from your Amazon account.
Log into your account, scroll down to the digital content section, select the Amazon Instant Videos Settings.
From that page you can enable or disable AutoPlay, change the fonts for CC, Etc.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I amaware of how to turn it n once the bideo begins. The problem is that it doesn't stay on. When the next episode starts, I have to turn them on again.


----------



## MVPinFLA (Dec 16, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> This is a setting you have to change once the video begins. If you hit the select button or the play button when the video starts to play you will see the button to toggle CC on or off.
> I believe if you turn CC on it stays on until you turn it off. I just started watching the Sopranos this week and I had to toggle CC off when the 1st episode began. I did not have to touch the settings for the next episodes I watched.
> 
> Here is the Amazon help page for CC when using Amazon Prime:
> ...


Unfortunately we can't edit the default; which is "captions off". It is a shame that it can't be set; but turning them on isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

MVPinFLA said:


> Unfortunately we can't edit the default; which is "captions off". It is a shame that it can't be set; but turning them on isn't that big of a deal.


In my case the CC's were on when I started to watch the first season of the Sopranos. I had to turn them off to watch the series. I do not know why they were turned on as I never use CC.
I also had to go into my account settings and turn Auto Play off as the next episode will start automatically with it on.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

bbrown9 said:


> I amaware of how to turn it n once the bideo begins. The problem is that it doesn't stay on. When the next episode starts, I have to turn them on again.


I suspect the reason is the majority of the population does not use CC.

I had to log into my Amazon account in order to shut off the Auto Play feature. If I did not know where the Instant Videos settings was I would have never figured out where and how to shut it off.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I complained to Amazon about the response I got (And also responded to TiVo asking if they would please work with Amazon to resolve the issue). I got a very apologetic response saying that it is a known problem and that they are working on a fix.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

MVPinFLA said:


> Unfortunately we can't edit the default; which is "captions off". It is a shame that it can't be set; but turning them on isn't that big of a deal.


It's a real pain when you're binge-watching and have auto-play on. The expectation is that you shouldn't have to touch anything once you start watching, but since the captions get turned off when the next episode starts, it's really annoying. I have to stop the show, turn on the captions and rewind to the beginning of the episode to catch what I might have missed. Kinda defeats the purpose of having auto-play when you have to do that.


----------



## MVPinFLA (Dec 16, 2003)

bbrown9 said:


> It's a real pain when you're binge-watching and have auto-play on. The expectation is that you shouldn't have to touch anything once you start watching, but since the captions get turned off when the next episode starts, it's really annoying. I have to stop the show, turn on the captions and rewind to the beginning of the episode to catch what I might have missed. Kinda defeats the purpose of having auto-play when you have to do that.


You are most correct. That is a pain.


----------



## Bojangling (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, I seem to be having the opposite problem. I turned on CC once to catch missed dialogue and now whenever I start a new show the CC is on. I can turn it off for that individual show but when I restart another it is on by default again. Any suggestions?


----------



## BobbyWDC (Mar 28, 2005)

See this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538303

I found the solution offered there worked for multiple episodes of one show over two different Amazon sessions. I haven't checked another show yet.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10804711#post10804711


----------



## Zenithon (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a TiVO Roamio. I really struggled with this one. I prefer to watch TV with the closed captions turned off, except once in awhile I will turn them on. When I turned them on for a particular show on Amazon through the TiVO, it became the default for CC to be on from then on when watching Amazon through the TiVO. Here is how to turn the CC default off or on.

When you go to watch a show on Amazon, there is an option on the upper right corner of the screen labeled "Captions". You have to navigate to that, click "Select" on your remote and a screen will come up to set your closed captions default. If later you turn them back on during a movie or TV show on Amazon through your TiVO, it will reset for CC to default to on again and you will have to go back and turn them off again.

The difficult part about this is that it is not always easy to get to the correct screen to turn them off. You can get to a screen every time the following way. Go to a TV show on Amazon through your TiVO. Get to the screen that shows all the shows for a single season. Highlight any of the individual shows. Make sure you are highlighting the show on the left side, not on the right where it shows the price or "Watch Now". Press "select" on the TiVO remote. This will take you to a screen where information is displayed for that individual episode. On the top right of the screen will be the "Captions" options. Navigate to that and turn them on or off, whatever your preference is. I hope this helps.


----------

